# Anfänger-Frage: EJB Programmierung bzw. Konfiguration



## Gast (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich gerade etwas mit EJB Programmierung. Ich habe mir mal das J2EE 1.4 Tutorial heruntergeladen und das Beispiel mit der Stateless Session Bean angeschaut. Die grundsätzliche Programmierung ist mir soweit klar, wo ich aber Probleme habe, ist mit der Konfiguration bzw. das Deployment. Leider konnte ich dazu bisher noch keine Tutorials oder sonstige brauchbare Infos finden. Damit ich den ganzen Vorgang besser verstehe, möchte ich die EJB nicht mit inem Wizzard einer IDE erstellen, sondern möglichst viel von Hand machen. 

So nun aber meine Fragen zu EJB 2.1 und JBoss:

(1) So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das Deployment (der Deployment Descriptor ??) nicht von der Spec spezifiziert und daher bei jedem App-Server anders, richtig ?

(2) Wenn ich nun den ganzen Java-Code für die EJB habe, wie erstelle ich dann den Deployment Descriptor (für den JBoss)? Muß ich dafür ein JBoss-Tool verwenden, oder ist irgendwie beschrieben, wie der Deployment Descriptor auszusehen hat, sodaß ich ihn von Hand schreiben kann ?

(3) Brauche ich noch weitere Konfigurationsfiles ?


----------



## bronks (28. Aug 2007)

Die ganzen XML-Dateien, wie auch die Interfaces und den ganzen Murx umherum erstellt niemand per Hand, da unüberschaubar groß und dann entsprechend kompliziert und fehleranfällig.

zu 1: Richtig

zu 2: Sourcen für JBoss dürften XDoclet-Kommentare beinhalten, aus denen Dir XDoclet alles zaubert was Du brauchst. Die JBossIDE, wie auch WTP bringen XDoclet mit.

zu 3: Je nach dem können das noch andere Dateien nötig sein. z.B. für CMP


----------



## orribl (28. Aug 2007)

Musst du mit J2EE 1.4 arbeiten? Ansonsten wuerd ich dir empfehlen, direkt mit JavaEE 5 anzufangen, da sich dort, gerade bei EJB, einiges getan bzw. vereinfacht hat (z.B. keine Konfiguration ueber xml-files mehr noetig...)


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten!



			
				bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die ganzen XML-Dateien, wie auch die Interfaces und den ganzen Murx umherum erstellt niemand per Hand, da unüberschaubar groß und dann entsprechend kompliziert und fehleranfällig.



Das erklärt, warum ich im Netz nichts brauchbares finden konnte  :lol: 




			
				orribl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Musst du mit J2EE 1.4 arbeiten? Ansonsten wuerd ich dir empfehlen, direkt mit JavaEE 5 anzufangen, da sich dort, gerade bei EJB, einiges getan bzw. vereinfacht hat (z.B. keine Konfiguration ueber xml-files mehr noetig...)



Ich möchte mich mit EJB's ohnehin etwas mehr beschäftigen und das werde ich dann auch mit  JavaEE 5 machen. Es kann allerdings sein, daß ich in naher Zukunft noch kurz an einem Projekt mitarbeiten muß, das noch J2EE 1.4 verwendet. Darum möchte ich zumindest mal ein kleines, selbstgeschriebenes Beispiel hinbekommen und mir einen groben Überblick verschaffen, was dazu nötig ist.

Ich hab mir auch schon mal kurz das Stateless Session Bean Beispiel im JavaEE 5 Tutorial angesehen. Scheint wirklich sehr viel einfacher zu sein. Hab dazu auch gleich eine Frage:
Du hast ja schon geschrieben, daß man hier keine XML-Files mehr benötigt. Würde das bedeuten, daß man mit JavaEE 5 EJB's wirklich schreiben kann, ohne sich um serverspezifische Dinge zu kümmern?


----------



## ms (28. Aug 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu 1: Richtig



Falsch.
Der Deploymentdescriptor ist sehrwohl Teil der EJB-Spezifikation.

ms


----------



## bronks (28. Aug 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Falsch. Der Deploymentdescriptor ist sehrwohl Teil der EJB-Spezifikation ...


Du meinst wohl nicht die ejb-jar.xml ?


----------



## ms (28. Aug 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ms hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich schon.

ms


----------

